
^ NightShow HN: Have you seen this? The Real Real Good Product/Market fit. - martingalovic
https://pmfguru.com/superhuman-pmf-engine
======
bentaytay
Love this - definitely intend to use it for my next project

~~~
martingalovic
Thank you lovely stranger!

